# Cinergy 400 Soundprobleme



## soraxdesign (12. Februar 2003)

Hi leutz,
habe diverse Probleme mit meiner Cinergy 400. Also normales TV funkt einwandfrei, Sound und Bild 1A. Beim Capturen is das Bild auch sahne nur der Ton is ********.
Ich habe alle Codecs durchprobiert um den Sound zu komprimieren. Es gehen nur 2 (!!) von insgesamt 13 oder so. Bei den restlichen bricht die Aufnhame nach ca. 2 Minuten ab (unterschiedlich).
Ich verwende die Aufnahmefunktion der CinergySoftware, also nicht VirutalDub.
Wenn ich einen der zwei Codecs verwende ist aber ein grässliches Rauschen im Hintergrund zu hören und das nervt gewaltig bei Aufnahmen. Was kann ich da ändern?
Habe übrigens ne SB 5.1 Digital, also daran dürftes net liegen.

mfg


----------

